
The Plan That Could Give Us Our Lives Back - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/08/how-to-test-every-american-for-covid-19-every-day/615217/
======
giardini
Testing everyone won't "give us our lives back" but it will make billions or
trillions of dollars for unscrupulous corporations that promise us salvation
from Covid-19 if we use their product(s).

Testing everyone won't do anything useful b/c there is no Covid-19 vaccine or
"cure" available and we will not be able to do tracking. But again it will
make beaucoup $$ for medical charlatans.

For each person one of two things will happen:

1) They will be exposed to Covid-19 and survive or

2) They will be exposed to Covid-19 and die.

Most people are unlikely to die from Covid-19 but can only "get their lives
back" by catching the virus and surviving. Once they do then they will have
happy normal lives. The small percentage of people likely to die from Covid-19
should "shelter in place" and pray for a vaccine. [I suggest prayer b/c of the
sad state of science at this time and the way in which prayer seems to calm
some people. I'm not much of a prayer person myself, but ask me about it later
when I'm in front of the firing squad.]

We should re-open schools and businesses, let people make their own choices
and provide assistance to those who must remain sheltered _instead of trying
to buoy up the entire frigging economy with dollars_. _That_ would "give us
our lives back"!

Again, people at risk should "shelter in place", e.g., teachers at hi risk
should stay away from schools, children should stay away from elderly persons
at risk, etc.

